# Creating a new hobby of storytelling



## Mathurin Kerbouchard (Oct 26, 2019)

I've started traveling regularly back when I was twenty, how it started was because it was the only solution I found (or believed to be a solution) to the problem of Me. It didn't solve any problems but I've gained a solution for compensating one (criminalistic activities) for this lifestyle, which technically, could present similar opportunities. At right at twenty years now, I have resorted to such criminalistic activities that I started out so young doing. But it wasn't out of unsaturated greed but vastly out of necessity and couldn't find an alternative at the time{s}. During all these years and experiences I've always had a love for books and those rare times that I would come across an old school that had a story to tell. With this I've acquired a need to weave a story of my own, mostly a documentary-type story based on my own experiences but recently I've found that telling a fictional story and having to think sometimes several chapters ahead to provide an interesting but consistent story line has been my thoughts to the point I'd stir in my bed for several hours, if not, all night trying to weave and reweave a storyline. And that's what I started here with the link 🔗 provided below. Below is a basic outline of what to expect with the story without giving it away. Based on fictional events but outlining what I know with traveling I'm trying my abilities with a Suspense Mini-Series for easy listening.

Steel Drifter
He catches his Northbound Train but what he doesn't know is his free ride may take a different turn. Listen and Subscribe to this Episode to find out what happens next.


----------



## Doobie_D (Oct 27, 2019)

Nice. I've always wanted to write a futuristic, dystopian, freight tale of fiction.. Ala Mad Max style. But I'm definitely no writer. 

I'll have to give this a listen when I get the time.


----------



## DoctorZ (Nov 2, 2019)

I've posted a few of my real life adventures on this board, and I've got several more I could post, but they are not fictionalized. I do enjoy reading other's adventures or travel stories, which is why I have an account here.


----------

